# Please tell this can't happen



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 16, 2011)

Well my 110lb female Rottweiler was in heat almost 2 months ago. everything went very uneventful or so I thought. My wife has a small male 11lb Mini Dashund, he was the only male dog that had access, I don't know if it was him but my Rotti is in a family way. Can Rottis and Mini Weanie Dogs conceive viable pups???? Gonna be some funny pups


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2011)

What are you gonna call em? Dashweilers?


----------



## DukTruk (Aug 16, 2011)

I was thinking "Rotten-Weinies".......

And yes, it can happen.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 16, 2011)

Those could turn out to be some vicious guard dogs for apartment dwellers.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 16, 2011)

It can happen. I've heard of American Bulldog Chihuahuas. If it did happen, there is a good chance they won't survive more than a few days.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 16, 2011)

RoosterTodd said:


> Those could turn out to be some vicious guard dogs for apartment dwellers.



Weenie weilers!


----------



## crbrumbelow (Aug 16, 2011)

I always wanted to see what a bulldog and a shih tzu crossed would look like.


----------



## Gabby (Aug 16, 2011)

crbrumbelow said:


> I always wanted to see what a bulldog and a shih tzu crossed would look like.



So ... that would be bull shih  or dog tzu you --- right???

Gabby


----------



## crbrumbelow (Aug 16, 2011)

Something like that


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 17, 2011)

We once had our really big Doberman get knocked by a tiny beagle. We swear she must have been layign down sleepign when it happened.
The pups actually all turned out fine, some looked like mom some like dad.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2011)

I saw some female Doberman x male Chihuahua pups once. They looked pretty funny, but they were there.


----------



## CAL (Aug 17, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Well my 110lb female Rottweiler was in heat almost 2 months ago. everything went very uneventful or so I thought. My wife has a small male 11lb Mini Dashund, he was the only male dog that had access, I don't know if it was him but my Rotti is in a family way. Can Rottis and Mini Weanie Dogs conceive viable pups???? Gonna be some funny pups



Vet can give the dog a shot and abort the litter.Just saying.


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a beagle next door who tells me which of my girls is in heat. He comes over and just hangs out with his latest love almost every day. He is neutered, but that doesn't matter to him...lol. 

As to shot to abort a litter, that usually must be done right away once a breeding has happened. There is another protocol that I am not familiar with as well, but both usually bring the female back into heat... 

Julia


----------



## deerslayer357 (Aug 17, 2011)

You could get her spayed.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2011)

Obviously he found the ladder!


----------



## kfranz (Aug 23, 2011)

If it did happen we're going to need pictures.


----------



## dawgforlife (Aug 23, 2011)

kfranz said:


> If it did happen we're going to need pictures.



X2 for sure


----------



## foxdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

*pups*

it can definately happen. as a matter of fact the exact same thing rotti x weenie dog happened with a friend of mine. she was a rotti and he the weenie dog. my neighbor got 1 of the pups and when it grew up it looked like a bassett hound on steroids without the long ears. it was real long, real stocky and real short legged.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 25, 2011)

Ought to be finding out any day now! ?


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG, can you imagine if he could talk and what he would say when he talked to his buddies.............  Ya'll shoulda seen what I got into last night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 30, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Ought to be finding out any day now! ?


Well the big day happened thes morning  The 11lb weinee dog is the father, He is a dapple in coloration and one of the pups looks just like him in color. I can't imagine a 11lb male and a 110lb Rotti. Anyway I got 4 pups that will be bigger than their daddy in a few weeks........Rott-Weiners, Rottishunds..I don't know what to call them I just hope that they are cute so I can give them away.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 30, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Well the big day happened thes morning  The 11lb weinee dog is the father, He is a dapple in coloration and one of the pups looks just like him in color. I can't imagine a 11lb male and a 110lb Rotti. Anyway I got 4 pups that will be bigger than their daddy in a few weeks........Rott-Weiners, Rottishunds..I don't know what to call them I just hope that they are cute so I can give them away.



we need pics.....


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 30, 2011)

fulldraw74 said:


> we need pics.....


x2!


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 1, 2011)

You have to post pictures! Two thumbs up to the weenie, if I only had his skills.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 1, 2011)

Chase... really?? I'm sure you could find some takers to test your skills.


----------



## dwh8417 (Oct 7, 2011)

Do we have pictures yet?  I would be interested.  I have a German Shepherd- Dachshund.  We call him our Tea Cup Shepherd- He's such a stud.


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a beautiful fb Brittany that loved to play with a dog we called fatboy, a weenie-lab mix that apparently liked to play with her....I sold her no knowing she was "with puppies." I was told several weeks later that the Briteeny Retrievers were short legged with long hair - mostly - long tails and huge heads. I don't know if any of them made it - but last I heard they were living in Dublin.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 9, 2011)

pics?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Well here is the family, The Daddy is the Dapple Weenie (his name is Beenee, yes Beenee Weenie) in the red collar. Anybody wanting one let me know I'm not sure what the market is on a Weenie Wieler or a Rotti Weenie I think maybe free... PLEASE TAKE ONE!!!!!!!! The pups are aprox 5 weeks in the pics


----------



## Gabby (Oct 10, 2011)

So ... out of these Rotten-weenies - how many males and how many females. (looks like only one took after mom !)


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 10, 2011)

Gabby said:


> So ... out of these Rotten-weenies - how many males and how many females. (looks like only one took after mom !)



4 males 4 females, size wise they will be much bigger than Daddy, the shapes of the head/features vary between the longer nose and ears of the dad and the larger stubber head shorter nose and shorter ears of the Rotti. Body wise they don't seem to be longer bodied like the mini Dachund I'm wondering 
if they will have full sized legs


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 10, 2011)

You know,if the dachshund still had the abilities for which it was originally bred,you would have some of the best badger dogs around.


----------



## jsah1011 (Oct 12, 2011)

are there any of these puppies left?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 12, 2011)

there is one spotted male left and 3 black/tan of these 3 I think its 2 black females and 1 black male left


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL they are sooo cute!  Try laying some easy blood trails for them and see what they do.  They might make great little blood trackers!


----------



## plottman25 (Nov 15, 2011)

is the dam a full rott?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow
Any adult pictures of them now


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow... and I thought the male beagle on a 5 gal bucket trick to breed a walker female was quite a feat. That has nothing on this male LOL


----------



## mschlapa (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff Raines said:


> You know,if the dachshund still had the abilities for which it was originally bred,you would have some of the best badger dogs around.



They do, they are called Teckel in Europe and we are in the process of importing some from Serbia out of working fox and badger dogs now.


----------



## rvick (Jan 28, 2014)

Bkeepr said:


> LOL they are sooo cute!  Try laying some easy blood trails for them and see what they do.  They might make great little blood trackers!



exactly what i was thinkin', K.


----------



## rwh (Jan 28, 2014)

Chase4556 said:


> You have to post pictures! Two thumbs up to the weenie, if I only had his skills.


that rotti would probably bite you if you tried that.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 28, 2014)

to bad this tread is several years old.  Id love to have one of those dogs.


----------

